# DREAM MOSS!!!!



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

How would you like to have this covering the floor of your tank. Its from Alaska though, so I'm sure it wouldn't last long in a dart tank. It is a red sphagnum moss.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Is that kind of like Red Auratas?

s :roll:


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Nope this is for real. Well, I'm taking the photographer's word for it. It was in a gallery of alaskan photo's taken by that particualar person. It gives the river it was taken by and everything. Seems to be legit to me. Here is the link.

http://www.nawwal.org/~mrgoff/photojour ... agnum.html

Pretty wild stuff, isn't it!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Depending on the area, Alaska can get pretty darn hot in the summer. If the moss doesn't require a dormancy period, it could do well in a viv.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, that is cool, would look very nice...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

No Chlorophyll?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Reminds me of this tree completely covered in red lychen i saw, it was in college park(richy rich area of orlando). It looked so awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek Benson said:


> No Chlorophyll?


Actually in my greenhouse most of it stays green and only the parts with a good view of the halide bulb turn red.


----------

